# How to put PTO Snowblower on Truck ?



## Langlois Enterprise (Dec 23, 2003)

I am looking for any information on how to put a front mount PTO driven 6 Ft Snow blower on a 1 ton truck. The big problem is the connection of the PTO on the truck and how you lift it up with a plow frame without messing up the PTO drive assembly.

A friend of mine uses a Hydraulic snow blower on a truck, 8 ft cut, has it on 3/4 ton to carry a 350 engine a 50 Gal fluid tank.

The snow blower is off a tractor, made by Erskine. The tractor works, trying to go faster between stops and longer distance.

This will be a summer project.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

use a high angle u-joint where the plow mounts hinge point would be?

wouldn't the shaft be kinda close to the ground?

if you get to this project, you better show off progress!

look forward to seein it in action!

Nathan


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

What about considering engine driven blowers! Hooked up using a unimount system.

http://www.allwebdiscounts.com/snowblower_01.php


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

What about driving a hydraulic pump from the PTO? Then having a hydraulic motor running a gear box. Then attach the gear box to the impeller (2nd stage of the blower). By using a gear box you can use a standard rate pump and motor. The gear box will take the relatively slow RPM motor and increase the speed needed for the impeller to work properly. This way you wouldn't have to worry about a 10ft. drive shaft.


----------



## Langlois Enterprise (Dec 23, 2003)

*Snowblower on truck*

Thank for the ideals !!! Let everybody know when I decide on which way to go.

Milt


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

It is pretty much necessary to have a seperate power unit

Its tough to get the hp out of your truck engine at low rpm and tough to creep in gear with a high rpm


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

D&M Snowplowing;758103 said:


> I am looking for any information on how to put a front mount PTO driven 6 Ft Snow blower on a 1 ton truck. The big problem is the connection of the PTO on the truck and how you lift it up with a plow frame without messing up the PTO drive assembly.
> 
> A friend of mine uses a Hydraulic snow blower on a truck, 8 ft cut, has it on 3/4 ton to carry a 350 engine a 50 Gal fluid tank.
> 
> ...


What about putting the blower on the back?

It would make things a lot easier


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Just buy this one it's all done:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79218

It's a convertible so you can go to cruise nights too.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Or this one up here in Canada. Personally, I think it's overpriced though. Still, it only has 3400k on it:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79563&highlight=unimog



unimogr;758794 said:


> Just buy this one it's all done:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79218
> 
> It's a convertible so you can go to cruise nights too.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

There's a number of them here:

http://unimog.net/exchange/


----------

